# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ترتیب دفترچه.

## bbehzad

بچه ها شما به ترتیب دفترچه جواب میدید سوالا رو؟تو رشته تجربی بهتر نیست اول زیست بعد شیمی بعد فیزیک بعد ریاضیو جواب بدیم.تو عمومیا چی؟
لطفا همگی نظر بدید.

----------


## mahmoud.n

عمومیا که بر اساس دفترچه میزنم
اختصصاصی ها هم اول شیمی رو میزنم چون محاسباتش کمتره ذهن کمتر خسته میشه
بعد ریاضی رو میزنم 
آخر سر فیزیک
برا شما هم بنظرم ریاضی رو دوم بزنی فیزیکو بزاری آخر بهتره
چون مطالب فیزیک گسترده تر ذهنت هنگ میکنه

----------


## EDGE98

> بچه ها شما به ترتیب دفترچه جواب میدید سوالا رو؟تو رشته تجربی بهتر نیست اول زیست بعد شیمی بعد فیزیک بعد ریاضیو جواب بدیم.تو عمومیا چی؟
> لطفا همگی نظر بدید.


اول اول زیست.بعد زیست برو رو درسی که روش تسلط داری و سریع میتونی بترکونیش.به همین ترتیب ادامه بده.عمومی ها اول زبان و دین زندگی بعد ادبیات و عربی

----------


## Arman_b100

من عمومیا به ترتیب قوی بودم میزنم تو اون درس
ادبیات-دینی زبان-عربی
اختصاصیا هم : زیست شیمی فیزیک ریاضی

----------


## faal_nazari

> اول اول زیست.بعد زیست برو رو درسی که روش تسلط داری و سریع میتونی بترکونیش.به همین ترتیب ادامه بده.عمومی ها اول زبان و دین زندگی بعد ادبیات و عربی


مخالفم با حرفت اگه اون سال کنکور  اون درسی که شما واقعا خوب خوندی به تمام معنا سخت و مفهومی بدن روحیتو میبازی حالا چه برسه به درسی که به طور متوسط روش تسلط داری

----------


## bbehzad

من موندم چیکار کنم .خیلیا میگن به ترتیب خوبه بهمن بازرگان اول کتابش میگه اول زیست بعد شیمی .اخه این شیمیو میزاری اخر سخته زدنش .محاسباتش کلافه میکنه ادمو.

----------


## Arman_b100

> من موندم چیکار کنم .خیلیا میگن به ترتیب خوبه بهمن بازرگان اول کتابش میگه اول زیست بعد شیمی .اخه این شیمیو میزاری اخر سخته زدنش .محاسباتش کلافه میکنه ادمو.


منم خودم همیشه شک میکنم....
ولی قطعا ریاضی رو باید بندازی اخر
زیستم اول
حالا شیمی و فیزیک دیگه بستگی به خودت داره

----------


## bbehzad

اخه من ریاضیم قویه میندازم اخر بد میزنم .

----------


## pedram52

> اخه من ریاضیم قویه میندازم اخر بد میزنم .


اصلا ننداز اخر شیمی اخر باشه بهتره چون همش ک محاسبات نیس اما ریاضی و فیزیک چون محاسبات دارند نباید بیوفتن اخر چون ذهنت خستس و اضطراب اصلا نمیزاره درست محاسبه کنی تو وقتای اخر جلسه بهترین روش ترتیب دفترچه هست

----------


## angel

عمومی به ترتیب

اختصاصی ریاضی زیست شیمی فیزیک 

ریاضی رو همه رو نمیزنم اول یه مقدار میزنم بعد میرم رو زیست از آخر اگه وقت شد برمیگردم رو ریاضی

----------


## Ali.psy

دوستان نظرات متفاوتی خواهند داشت که همشون قابل احترامه.ببینید خودتون در چه ترتیبی باشه میتونید براحتی پاسخ بدید.این تصمیمو نزدیکای کنکور که به تسلط کافی رسیدید در نظر میگیرید.

----------


## shervin13

سلام دکتر بهزاد 

نمیشه یه نسخه کلی پیچید ولی نظر من به ترتیب خود دفترچه هست .. مثلا بعضیا میگن به ترتیب که میزنی تو اختصاصی ها ریاضی - زیست - فیزیک - شیمی  یه طرف مغز بیشتر درگیر میشه و تو درس بعدی استراحت میکنه ..

البته بهترین راه اینه که تایم رو یه طوری تنظیم کنیم اخرش نیم ساعت بمونه حداقل و با ارامش برگردیم و وقت گیرا رو حل کنیم دیگه اینطوری فرق نمیکنه کدوم رو اول و اخر زدیم .. 

در کل الان سه ماه مونده به کنکور و همون روشی که میزدی بهترینه به نظرم ..  :Y (538):

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام دکتر بهزاد 
> 
> نمیشه یه نسخه کلی پیچید ولی نظر من به ترتیب خود دفترچه هست .. مثلا بعضیا میگن به ترتیب که میزنی تو اختصاصی ها ریاضی - زیست - فیزیک - شیمی  یه طرف مغز بیشتر درگیر میشه و تو درس بعدی استراحت میکنه ..
> 
> البته بهترین راه اینه که تایم رو یه طوری تنظیم کنیم اخرش نیم ساعت بمونه حداقل و با ارامش برگردیم و وقت گیرا رو حل کنیم دیگه اینطوری فرق نمیکنه کدوم رو اول و اخر زدیم .. 
> 
> در کل الان سه ماه مونده به کنکور و همون روشی که میزدی بهترینه به نظرم ..


مرسی شروین جان تا دیر نشده باید یه روند پایدار پیدا کنم چون نزدیک کنکور تغییر عادات سخته و این که به چه ترتیبی جواب بدم خیلی مهمه نه واسه من واسه همه.

----------


## angel

یه چیزه دیگه

توی آزمون های جامع حتما تمرینش کن که دستت بیاد سرکنکور

سه تا آزمون جامع کانون با 4 تا سنجش میشه 7 تا

ترتیب های مختلف رو امتحان کن ببین کدوم بهتره 

همون رو تو کنکور اجرا کن

----------


## sawyer

باید نقطه قوتت رو بشناسی
اگه خوب کار کردی اول زیست
چون درس اصلیته /
ولی اگه ریاضی فیزیک اول بزنی و با توجه به اینکه ساده نخواهند بود روحیتو میبازی واس زیست
بعدش شیمی 
من شخصا بعدش میرم فیزیک چون نقطه قوتمه
بعدشم مباحثی که کار کردم از ریاضی

----------


## Farzaneh15

*شیمی زیست ریاضی فیزیک 
دینی ادبیات عربی زبان*

----------


## rezmile

> عمومیا که بر اساس دفترچه میزنم
> اختصصاصی ها هم اول شیمی رو میزنم چون محاسباتش کمتره ذهن کمتر خسته میشه
> بعد ریاضی رو میزنم 
> آخر سر فیزیک
> برا شما هم بنظرم ریاضی رو دوم بزنی فیزیکو بزاری آخر بهتره
> چون مطالب فیزیک گسترده تر ذهنت هنگ میکنه



شیمی محاسباتش کمتره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟منظورت کمتر نسبت ب چیه؟

----------


## mahmoud.n

> شیمی محاسباتش کمتره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟منظورت کمتر نسبت ب چیه؟


منظورم اینه که شیمی سوالاش 3 نوع
1-حفظی
2-محاسباتی آبکی مث 2*2=4
3-محاسباتی که خاندان طراحو میاره جلو چشت که اصن جاش نیس سر جلسه کنکور جواب بدی
اون دو دسته ی اولم که خیلی راحته

----------


## rezmile

> منظورم اینه که شیمی سوالاش 3 نوع
> 1-حفظی
> 2-محاسباتی آبکی مث 2*2=4
> 3-محاسباتی که خاندان طراحو میاره جلو چشت که اصن جاش نیس سر جلسه کنکور جواب بدی
> اون دو دسته ی اولم که خیلی راحته


اها.بابا دقیقا مشخص کن :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): .

----------

